# More fun with box joints



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

While playing around with a box joint sample I decided it could be made a little more interesting if the corner had a 45º face instead of the standard right angle. 

It's hard to appreciate how the joint looks without using contrasting woods and since I don't have any, I built this box in Sketchup. The sides are 1/2" material with 3/8" box joints. Thinner material would work but give a much narrower 45º face.










My original idea was to make decorative corners for a box that would allow 1/4" thick panels to be used for the sides and I made a couple of sample corners out of 1/2" poplar. The box joint is assembled and glued normally and then the excess sliced off at 45º angle.

The photos show how I made the corner piece samples. Eventually I'll get around to building this box but I'm not ready to invest in the wood. I thought I'd share the idea in case someone is looking for something a little different than the standard box joint. 

Oh, I know, there's going to be a question about strength. Well, there is still a surprising amount of glued surface area and the joint is probably plenty strong enough for a decorative box.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very interesting Oliver. Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a really interesting variation Oliver.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Oliver, when I first looked at the box I saw the light colored wood going vertical and thought you cut the box joint from the side of the board. Those are hard to do. Then I saw your other attachments and realized they were cut from the end of the board. Pretty nice work. I'm impressed. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Neat idea, Oliver.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great idea Oliver and I think it is exactly what I am looking for. I want to make some small display cases, probably about 4"x4" with glass or acrylic panels. This would be a very interesting way to finish that. Thanks for sharing.
Bill


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oliver, I think I would just make the finger joints square using your sled, and glue them together as you would normally with the box having squared ends. Then trim the corners to your 45 degree angles using a table saw with the blade set at 45 degrees. Making dados in small parts like that looks a bit risky being held only with tape.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Oliver, I think I would just make the finger joints square using your sled, and glue them together as you would normally with the box having squared ends. Then trim the corners to your 45 degree angles using a table saw with the blade set at 45 degrees. Making dados in small parts like that looks a bit risky being held only with tape.


Sorry I wasn't clear, Gary. I did it exactly as you suggest. If you are referring to cutting the slots in the small pieces, it is actually quite safe. The double-sided tape is pretty tenacious and holds the parts well enough that they are hard to peel off. The box joints were cut on wider pieces that were then ripped to the final width.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is really cool Oliver, Thanks for getting the wheels turning in my head. I envy your expertise on Sketchup. That is one of my great failings I cannot wrap my brain around CAD. I still use the ole Tee square and triangles. Threw away the sliderule for a calculator though.

This gives a square box an eight sided effect. 

Good job
Herb


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice looking unit Oliver. I especially like your design ideas. It occurs to me that it might also look good with rounded over corners, but only if the base and cap also featured round overs. Very nice.

Steve in California


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oliver........this is one of your best yet! I'm partial to the box joint look anywhere it can be used, and this is unique and looks great. I like the idea of the base and top. Great job.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Steve B. said:


> Very nice looking unit Oliver. I especially like your design ideas. It occurs to me that it might also look good with rounded over corners, but only if the base and cap also featured round overs. Very nice.
> 
> Steve in California


Funny you should say that--i recently made a pair of counter-top folding towel holders for the restrooms at our office (one of my co-workers threw away the last key for the mid-70's vintage gray metal boxes on the walls!!). Built an enclosed box, about the size of a shoe box, and put it through the band saw at about 25 degrees +/- to make two holders. In sanding the outside of the second one, i meant to ease the corners on the disk sander and instead put about a 3/8" radius on the last corner. Said some bad words, then looked at it again--thought it was pretty cool. Made the other 3 corners match then did the same thing to the other box. I do like the look of the rounded box joint.

Was intended to be a prototype made of poplar before using "real wood", but the graining was sweet (continuous grain box), stain/oil popped it out really nice. So we are just using those. I'll try to remember to take some pictures. 

Oliver--i love the chamfered corners, if it gets above freezing in the shop ever again, that's the next thing i'm trying to do!! I've got a little walnut and some nice white oak that should blend nicely with each other!! And...i remembered to bring the glue in before it froze.
earl


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oliver I have been thinking of your idea so I made a jig today to cut the dadoes in the corner pieces. Here is what it looks like: 

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice variation on a box joint Oliver . Pretty much my favorite subject of the forum other than building router tables


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Oliver I have been thinking of your idea so I made a jig today to cut the dadoes in the corner pieces. Here is what it looks like:
> 
> Herb


A nifty jig, Herb! Very cool idea.


----------



## fishcad (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm saving his one. I like the look.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dude... yur good!!!


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Beautiful concept & work Oliver. I am going to steal it someday and make something else out of it (if I live long enough).


----------

